# Bypass surgery and Insurance



## janni (May 1, 2005)

I'm booked for a triple bypass early next year. Does anyone have any experience of "what happens afterwords"? I'll be 70 in April and drive a Bessacarr E495. I hope that I'll get my licence renewed OK but will my vehicle insurance be effected? Should I tell them now or after the op.? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm booked for a triple bypass early next year. Does anyone have any experience of "what happens afterwords" ?.......YOU GET BETTER


I'll be 70 in April and drive a Bessacarr E495. I hope that I'll get my licence renewed OK but will my vehicle insurance be effected? ....NO 

Should I tell them now or after the op.? Any info would be appreciated..........AFTERWORDS 

I had a quad bypass in 1999, still here, It's just an op and you join the 'Zipper Club'

tony


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

As tony said - it's just an op and you join the zipper club (5 years ago in my case).

I was told not to drive for 3 months (and for most of that time I wouldn't have been able to as it would have been too painful. Yes, tell your insurers before you start to drive again, but no it didn't alter our premium for car or m/home insurance
Jools (MrsBob)


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

Last week I celebrated the fifteenth anniversary of my double by-pass op, and the quality of my life has not been better for many a long year.
You may be obliged to notify DVLA if the by-pass is being done due to a heart attack or angina. I let them know and no questions have been asked since.
Vehicle insurance is not usually a problem, although they tend to ask if DVLA have been notified, but you shouldn't suffer too much of a financial penalty.
While you are unlikely to be loaded on vehicle insurance you may find a very different story when you seek health insurance for travel abroad. On occasion I have had quotes that were trebled when I revealed that I had undergone by-pass surgery. Shopping around has now got the cost down to acceptable levels.
For the time being you just need to concentrate on the op and getting yourself restored to full health again. Best wishes.
Norman


----------



## janni (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for all the replies. Zipper club?? Sounds great.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

janni - you have a PM
Jools


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am also a zipper club member. 6 years now, i was in and out (albeit a bit painful) in 5 days. Recovered at home. My wife was a great nurse. ( I knew that uniform would come in handy :roll: ) The only issue I had was trying to sleep in bed and I had about 6 weeks on our settee. I rather enjoyed that bit as I could get really comfortable. I made sure all loo duties were up to date before settling down then got propped up in the corner with a support cushion under my legs and had a pull up rope attached to the settee's legs at the other end. That worked a treat. 

It was uncomfortable for a month or so but it passes quickly. The best bit is how great you feel afterwards. 

You take care. Get prepared and you will skoosh it :wink: 

All the very best.. 

Mind and keep us posted as to how your doing.. 

TIP ... Don't bother taking anything into hospital with you. laptop / books etc? You wont be bothered with them..

Alex B ....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Another zipper club member here   

Although mine was an aortic valve replacement , The original one calcified, I choose a tissue valve still working ok up till now

Hasn't really made a lot of difference travel insurance wise so far

Aldra


----------



## alfa (Aug 11, 2007)

I've been a zipper club member for nearly 6 years now. I can honestly say that it has turned my life around! I would agree with all the advice you have already received. Best advice without doubt...... Tie a length of rope to the bottom of the bed......it is a huge help in pulling yourself up and getting out of bed.
Travel insurance has become difficult to find on an annual basis but they are always happy to sell cover on a one-trip basis. They obviously reckon I might not last a year but I'm ok for a couple of weeks!!!
My cardiologist told me I would feel like sh.....t for a week then it would get better. After that it just gets better week by week.
Go for it, you will be back touring before you know it.


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

alfa said:


> My cardiologist told me I would feel like sh.....t for a week then it would get better.


Yes, but when you come round you are very grateful to be feeling like sh.....t 
Norman


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Janni

Check out the info and support offered by the British Heart Foundation.

http://www.bhf.org.uk

By Coincidence this months magazine has an article about CABG (bypass op) ..some detailed info you might like to know about your planned surgery:

https://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-matters-magazine/medical/heart-bypass-surgery

and here is the front page of the BHF Magazine.:

https://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-matters-magazine

There are also lots of booklet type publications available from the BHF: I found this one answered most of my questions about what to expect before and after... when you have heart surgery, you can ask for it to be sent to you or just download it:

http://www.bhf.org.uk/publications/view-publication.aspx?ps=1000125

and join up..it's free :wink:

Mike


----------

